# Cara's season ..... Not happened ... Yet



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Well we got ourselves to the point where we were sure she was going to come into season and hey presto ..... It didn't happen. Odd behaviour backed off, her toys haven't been in her garden nest for a few days and she's eating better.

I can only assume her little body is thinking about but just not quite ready for it.

Anyone else come across this?

K xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Izzi often starts acting odd about a month before her season- gets quite whingy and turns into a bit of a sod!! Izzi does this and then settles down for a couple of weeks before her season starts- just before xmas she was a right little mare!!
She is probably just letting you think you can relax...


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Katie, as long as she doesn't bring out her mini minx mode for a while we're enjoying the rest from the odd stuff xx


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jess was a year old before she had her first season.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy was 8 months but displayed alot of signs leading up to it. Watch out for the 'roaming'! Found myself stood in the middle of the woods oneday with the kids wondering where on earth she had gone! She came back after a few minutes but it was one of those .....'Hmmmm what now?' moments! A couple of days later she started spotting.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just keep an eye on her over the next few weeks, my Honey had a split season and it was basically like the longest season ever ...but she dealt with it so well .. it was us who up and down like yoyo's lol ...


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks jojo. I've read your article about split season and I think we might be on something here. Xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

And this is why we have a boy!  
I hope Cara is feeling more herself and isn't too naughty when her season arrives


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Let's see how Vincent gets on with her on Sunday ... They have a date to catch up on. Are you guys still coming? Xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We saw absolutely no signs of Luna coming into season. So you can imagine our surprise when I saw a spot of blood on the tiles one morning. She's 2 weeks into it now and you still wouldn't really know; she's such an angel


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Thanks jojo. I've read your article about split season and I think we might be on something here. Xx


I must admit the split season thing was strange as it started like a light season then stopped then started again but with bleeding ... it was prolonged but Honey dealt with it so well .. in true little lady style .. its just us humans don't cope lol   

Honey's main signs are swelling, lots of licking and she is very very cuddly .. and generally she is a cuddly teddy bear so when in season she is attached to us  

Keep us posted on Cara but nothing to worry about .. these cockapoo gals seems to cope very well


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm working on the basis that it can't be any worse than a hormonal teenage daughter.....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no Ali .. I dont fancy a hormonal teenager  ... A bitch in season is much easier to deal with .. just a cuddle cockapoo who want a little more attention, fine by me  any excuse for more cuddles


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, but my daughter likes a cuddle too, we have a big sofa......


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Ah, but my daughter likes a cuddle too, we have a big sofa......


Keep the cuddles going - my daughter still phones me for comfort when she is upset - she is 29!

My izzy is 20 months and has not yet had a season.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Keep the cuddles going - my daughter still phones me for comfort when she is upset - she is 29!
> 
> My izzy is 20 months and has not yet had a season.


Cara, I will be 29 in about 2 months...I still call my mom for comfort too!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Cara, I will be 29 in about 2 months...I still call my mom for comfort too!


I'm nearly 49, I wish I could call my mum when I need her too 
Thank goodness for my big sisters


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh aren't families so special ... human and cockapoos included .. we all need a cuddle now and again  

Sending you all a JoJo hug right now .... 

By the way Mo .. 29 .. grrrr now I feel old .. ha ha ha please dont mention age again on such a happy forum .. I was in such a great mood before I read that ... only teasing xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Jojo!!!! Come on! I don't look half as good as you! and you have kids too!! Lucky woman you are!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I do love you Mo  

You are gorgeous ... 

Thank goodness you can't see me today .. it really isn't such a good look .. old, tired and my hair ... well the dog walk hair bobble is in


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Just met murphy Cara's favourite black lab in the village pub. We had kisses, ear snuffling and then my little floozy lets him lick her bit. Mam to the rescue and she's up quick smart but murphy's gearing up for "action".

No swelling, bleeding, smell, bit clingy but otherwise normal. Now what surely she's on her way?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Izzi had a male lab clamped to her back end for a hours walk about 4 weeks before her season......
Lola has also been sniffing her more the last month or so. She has been in season almost a week now.
Keep those eyes peeled!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy has no swelling either, but Phoebe keeps licking her....


----------

